# Fence mounted Hold-down roller



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

Believe it or not but it was the idea of Cabinetman (yes, our good ol’ cabinetman).

When I posted the “Feeder rollers” (in other forum), Cabinetman asked me “what about fence mounted hold down roller?”, and I thought that it’s actually very good idea and went to work on it.

After I made it, I found is so useful that now, the roller is mounted almost permanently on the fence.

I use it together with the “feeder rollers” that are holding the work against the fence before entering the blade and the hold down roller keeps the work piece down and against the fence, after the blade.

On the pictures, I was “shaving” a few boards to make them exactly the same width, so you will not see any cutoff piece but only a little bit of dust. 

In this occasion, I would like to thank Cabinetmat for this idea and many other good advices.

Regards
niki


----------

